# Salvation Army major shot dead in Arkansas on Christmas Eve



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 25, 2009)

http://www.cnn.com/2009/CRIME/12/25/arkansas.salvation.army.slaying/index.html

*STORY HIGHLIGHTS*


Maj. Philip Wise, 40, is gunned down in front of his three children
Police: Two men carrying handguns approach dad, kids and  demanded money
Coroner: "My heart goes our for the family"
Shooting happens Christmas Eve in North Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## fyn5000 (Dec 25, 2009)

That's terrible.  My thoughts go out to the mother and children.  I hope the police quickly catch those two men.

fyn


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Dec 25, 2009)

*Dreams up an entirely new meaning to the old Christmas classic "Chestnuts roasting on an open fire"......:rpo:


----------

